# Electric Lake?



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how good the access is around the lake? North or south end. Is all the snow gone? Is it really muddy? I will try to fish it this weekend and will post the results.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a friend tell me it was pretty murky last week.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've heard recent reports that the clarity of the water is getting better and people are catching a lot of fish. Stay close to the inlets and you should do alright.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I made it out a couple different times this past weekend. The first time we only had about an hour before nightfall so instead of getting away from the masses we joined them by the dam with no bites what-so-ever.

The following night we tried the north end and I threw everything I had with no luck, and so we resorted to using the minnows that we caught (after they died of course) 

We caught one decent tiger and several nice looking cutts. The pic doesn't do it justice but this one was the best looking one.

Does anyone know what kind of cutts EL holds?


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I just got back from Electric lake yesterday. The fishing was great in the boat. The road to the boat launch is in good condition and already really dusty. I launched the boat and headed towards the south end. I caught a lot of fish right where it opens up on the south end next to the west point. I trolled the area using rapalas and gold triple teasers. I use a couple of sinkers with a good 5 feet of leader to the lure to get down about 40 feet. I also had good luck around the bubbler just about a quarter mile south of the boat ramp. The fish finder goes crazy every time I pass the bubbler.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tylert said:


> I just got back from Electric lake yesterday. The fishing was great in the boat. The road to the boat launch is in good condition and already really dusty. I launched the boat and headed towards the south end. I caught a lot of fish right where it opens up on the south end next to the west point. I trolled the area using rapalas and gold triple teasers. I use a couple of sinkers with a good 5 feet of leader to the lure to get down about 40 feet. I also had good luck around the bubbler just about a quarter mile south of the boat ramp. The fish finder goes crazy every time I pass the bubbler.


What is the bubbler? Is that where the mine is pumping water into the lake?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I believe the cutts in there are Yellowstone, but there may be some Bonnies in there too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

By the bubbler I believe he means the spillway equivalent, which is located about 100' away from the dam on this lake in the middle of the water. It has cleared up as you can see from the pics, drove by it this weekend also. We hit Gooseberry and had lots of fun until the leaches were discovered on all of the kid's feet...


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> By the bubbler I believe he means the spillway equivalent, which is located about 100' away from the dam on this lake in the middle of the water. It has cleared up as you can see from the pics, drove by it this weekend also. We hit Gooseberry and had lots of fun until the leaches were discovered on all of the kid's feet...


Ya, I've seen the spillway tower thing but Tylert said the bubbler is only a quarter mile south of the boat ramp. I have never fished gooseberry, is there some decent fish in there? No fun with the leaches though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad, mainly bows about 12" and a few cutts about the same size. Not sure what the bubbler is...


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

The bubbler is where water that leaked into Skyline Mine is pumped back into the lake. Its very noticeable if you're near it in a boat. It operates intermittently, so you won't always see it, but when its on you'll see it.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

The "Bubbler" I think has got to be the tower spillway thing like Huge said. As far as the Cutts..... I have always been told they were Bonneville Cutts, at one time I remember reading that they were the only reproducing population left it Utah... but that was yeaarrrss ago and I dont know truth of that, The tributary into electric lake and all the area lakes have special regs and are closed to fishing during spring and early summer, I think it opens up toward end of July, but check regs!!. As far as Gooseberry, I love that lake, some good spots to camp there, never caught anything bigger then a pound most everything are small planter size, but love to go there in the fall and watch the spawners jumping up the spillway.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Let me repeat for those not paying attention. :roll:



MKP said:


> The bubbler is where water that leaked into Skyline Mine is pumped back into the lake. Its very noticeable if you're near it in a boat. It operates intermittently, so you won't always see it, but when its on you'll see it.


The "bubbler" as it called here is where the water is pumped into the lake. Why would you call the spillway a bubbler? :?:


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

guner said:


> The "Bubbler" I think has got to be the tower spillway thing like Huge said. As far as the Cutts..... I have always been told they were Bonneville Cutts, at one time I remember reading that they were the only reproducing population left it Utah... but that was yeaarrrss ago and I dont know truth of that, The tributary into electric lake and all the area lakes have special regs and are closed to fishing during spring and early summer, I think it opens up toward end of July, but check regs!!. As far as Gooseberry, I love that lake, some good spots to camp there, never caught anything bigger then a pound most everything are small planter size, but love to go there in the fall and watch the spawners jumping up the spillway.


The Cutts in Electric are a mixture of Yellowstone and Bonnevilles. I have seen the genetics and it is quite clear. That is why the special regs were lifted several years ago.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well MKP.... I bow to your knowledge :O||: 

I had sent my response after I read the response from Huge and had not read to your response, finishing before the end is an old habit  I do appreciate the information and I thank Scientific and yourself for giving me information :RULES:


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, didn't mean to sound rude. Its just one of my favorite lakes, grew up fishing it.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

No worries man...... didnt think you were rude, I grew up fishing the area also, my family has land in Gooseberry estates. but I havent been for several years.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never caught a fish out of that lake that fought any harder then a wet sock! I think a 10" fish is a trophy in that lake. lol Last time I fished it was about 10 years ago. so it might be better now.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I fish Electric A LOT,,,,,,,,,,,been putting my boat on it every year for 20 years now.

I've moved from the Cutts to getting REALY excited about the Tigers!

What a freak'in bast to catch!,,,,,,Fightingest trout I've ever seen.

2 weeks ago my 8 year old caught one that went 2 Lbs, 20".
They stay down , come in DEEP. Unbelievable fights even out of the 14" to 18" ers.

Had a report out of the decontamination guys, A 3lb Tiger was caught that same day.


----------

